# Peri-hepatic and Intra-hepatic calcification



## bhaskins1 (Aug 4, 2009)

HELP!  I have a newborn who has both peri and intra hepatic calcification and I cannot find a diagnosis code to match.  Basicly calcification in and around the liver.  I've looked everywhere I can think of.  Any Ideas?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 4, 2009)

I have several ideas, don't know how useful any are though.

570 Acute and subacute necrosis of liver

751.69 Other anomalies of gallbladder, bile ducts, and liver

767.8 Other specified birth trauma

Just ideas, not really sure what info you have, but it looks like you need more than what you posted to narrow it down.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## bhaskins1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for your help... it did lead me in the right direction.  I ended up with 573.8 Other specified disorders of the liver.  I couldn't find anything more specific that fit.


----------

